# Selling Crickets - Licence needed?



## jraudus (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been breeding my own crickets for my leo's and want to know if i need a licence etc to sell them to make a little extra cash!?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

urm, i dont think so..


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

not that i am aware of.....

and i could do with a thousand :lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

not that I'm aware of. Just be a bit carefull with the tax people if you start making any kind of money off it.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh, if ya gonna sell soem pm me please:mf_dribble:
thanks : victory:


----------

